# Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat



## Rheinspezie (17. April 2013)

...vom Aldi.

Hallo, ich habe noch eine ungeöffnete Packung roten Heringssalat im Kühlschrank stehen.

"Mindestens haltbar bis : 6.04.13"

Heute der 17.04.; ist der Salat noch essbar oder sollte man gerade bei Fisch auf Nummer sicher gehen? |bigeyes

Gruß, R.S.


----------



## FISHHARD (17. April 2013)

*AW: Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat*

...ich würde es lassen...obwohl da wieder einige was anderes meinen...das sind ja nich mal eben 2 Tage oder so....

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## ralle (17. April 2013)

*AW: Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat*

ohne Gewaehr ---- ich wuerde den noch essen.


----------



## wrdaniel (17. April 2013)

*AW: Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat*

Wenn er die ganze Zeit im Kühlschrank war, nicht unappetitlich aussieht oder riecht (mehr als sonst ), sollte er noch gut sein. Kleines Stück probieren und wenn er schmeckt, essen. (auch ohne gewähr)


----------



## GeorgeB (17. April 2013)

*AW: Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat*

Das Ding hier hat das Zeugs zum Fred des Jahres. :m


----------



## Taxidermist (17. April 2013)

*AW: Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat*

In dem Zeug sind soviele Konservierungsmittel drin und wenn die Kühlkette nicht unterbrochen wurde, essen!

Jürgen


----------



## Mxxkxxf (17. April 2013)

*AW: Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat*

Manche Sachen sind noch ewig haltbar, obwohl das MHD abgelaufen ist. Selbst Joghurt der schon seit einem Monat drüber ist kann, natürlich nach einer Geruchsprobe, meist noch bedenkenlos verzehrt werden!


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. April 2013)

*AW: Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat*

MHD heisst nicht: Ist ab dem 6.4. ungeniessbar! Im Englischen steht drauf: Best before...! Das ist eine reine Vorsichts-Maßnahme der Händler, die noch einiges an Zeit-Toleranz beinhaltet...Also- wenn Du ihn nicht gerade 3 Tage in der Frühlingssonne stehen hattest: GUTEN APPETIT!
(Ich würde ihn auf jeden Fall probieren,auch wenn ich wie meine Vorposter keine Verantwortung für Dein Wohlergehen übernehme)


----------



## phirania (17. April 2013)

*AW: Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat*

ich würde mir frischen angeln gehen....#h


----------



## franja1 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat*

...solange er sich nicht in der Packung bewegt....essen


----------



## Riesenangler (17. April 2013)

*AW: Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat*

Wie der Name schon sagt ist das das angegebene Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum. Wenn du die auf der Verpackung abgedruckten Bedingungen einhalten konntest und kannst , dann ist bei den meisten Lebensmitteln nicht mit Problemen zu rechnen. Fisch sollte man aber davon ausschließen weil es doch ein sehr leicht verderbliches Lebensmittel ist . Dazu kommt noch das Roter Heringssalat mit Majo angerichtet wird und die ist noch empfindlicher als Fisch. Da reicht dann auch schon ein Überziehen um wenige Tage, und nicht wie bei dir um zehn bis elf Tage. Als Metzger sage ich dir gut gemeint , LASS ES SEIN. Kann gut gehen kann aber auch im Krankenhaus enden. Ohne jetzt Panik machen zu wollen , kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung sage das so ein Krankenhausaufenthalt wegen Salmonellen alles ist nur nicht lustig und spaßig.


----------



## Ines (17. April 2013)

*AW: Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat*

Probier doch mal und schreib, wie er geschmeckt hat! 

Ich vermute, der ist noch genießbar. Es werden viel zu viele Lebensmittel weggeworfen, weil das Mindeshaltbarkeitsdatum für das Ablaufdatum gehalten wird.
Wenn er schlecht ist, riecht man das oder man sieht es - Schimmel drauf.


----------



## Riesenangler (17. April 2013)

*AW: Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat*

Ines. Da muss ich dir ganz deutlich widersprechen. Salmonellen und ähnlich Erreger sind nicht zu riechen, zu sehen und schon gar nicht zu schmecken. Die Folgen sind dafür um so dramatischer. wenn du glück hast dann schei..t du dir nur alle drei Minuten in die Hosen , wie ein drei jähriger. wenn es schlecht läuft dann landest du im Krankenhaus mit einer Vergiftung. Das geht gerade bei Salaten sauschnell. Was die anderen Lebensmittel angeht da gebe ich dir voll recht.:m


----------



## Honeyball (17. April 2013)

*AW: Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat*

Lass ihn doch einfach im Kühlschrank stehen bis es warm genug draußen ist.

Danach einfach die rote Pampe abspülen und am 3er Haken auf Grund legen. :m
Den Aal kannste dann frisch braten oder räuchern. :m


----------



## Riesenangler (17. April 2013)

*AW: Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat*

Honneyball, Aale mögen doch aber gar kein Fastfood.


----------



## vermesser (17. April 2013)

*AW: Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat*

Wenn der verschlossen im Kühlschrank stand, is da gar nix mit. 

Probieren und fertig.


----------



## Franky (17. April 2013)

*AW: Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat*

Salmonellose sollte doch eher unwahrscheinlich sein. OK - Ei in der Majo, aber wenn, dann ist die auch schon vor dem MHD im Eimer  Gleiches gilt für den Hering darin.
I. d. R. hält sich die Ware auch noch NACH dem Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum. Bei einem "verwenden bis zum ...." sehe ich das auch kritischer, aber solange das ganze sensorisch einwandfrei ist (Geruch, Aussehen und kleine Geschmacksprobe), dürfte sich nix einstellen. Bei Pelzbesatz, beissendem Geruch und Kribbeln auf der Zunge sollte man jedoch die Finger davon lassen und das ganze unter ständigem Rühren in den Ausguss geben...


----------



## AAlfänger (17. April 2013)

*AW: Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat*

unbegreiflich, wie sich roter Heringssalat im Kühlschrank so lange halten kann|kopfkrat! Ich esse den von Aldi für mein Leben gerne und der kommt bei mir nichtmal in die Nähe vom MHD.:q Aber im Ernst, wie Riesenangler schon sagte würde ich auch auf den Genuss verzichten, gerade bei Fisch. Zumal der Salat nun wirklich kein Vermögen kostet.#6

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. April 2013)

*AW: Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat*

Die Antworten hier sind einfach quantitativ noch zu viel wenig, auch wenn eine Tendenz erkennbar ist, um eine wirklich repräsentative Verzehrempfehlung ableiten zu können.  Ich würde den Trööt noch wenigstens 3-4 Monate laufen lassen und dann entscheiden, ob ich das Zeug esse!#h


----------



## Franky (17. April 2013)

*AW: Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat*

wenn sich jedoch die alufolie deutlich anhebt würde ich von einem Öffnen absehen und das bombchen voooooorsichtig in der Tonne entsorgen.. alternativ vor der Haustür eures blockwarts :q


----------



## slowhand (17. April 2013)

*AW: Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat*

Wenn dem Ding Zähne wachsen, bitte Foto machen!#h


----------



## Ines (17. April 2013)

*AW: Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat*



> Die Antworten hier sind einfach quantitativ noch zu viel wenig, auch  wenn eine Tendenz erkennbar ist, um eine wirklich repräsentative  Verzehrempfehlung ableiten zu können.  Ich würde den Trööt noch  wenigstens 3-4 Monate laufen lassen und dann entscheiden, ob ich das  Zeug esse!


Genau! Je wissenschaftlicher, desto besser! |supergri


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. April 2013)

*AW: Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat*

Moin, melde mich von der Salatfront.

Nach Hinweisen auf mögliche Lebensmittelvergiftung habe ich schliesslich gekniffen und den Salat in der Mülltonne bestattet.

Augenscheinlich hatte sich eine wässrige Oberfläche gebildet, da musste ich nicht unbedingt noch reinbeißen |bigeyes

Die Inhalte "Hering" und "Eigelb" waren mir im abgelaufenen Salat dann doch nicht geheuer.

Selbstversuch gibt es also nicht - mache er ihn doch selber und berichte hier :vik:

R.S.


----------



## Heinzer (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Abgelaufener  roter Heringssalat*

Probier das aus. Frohes Kotzen


----------

